

Suggestion for HN: Timeless Posts - Jarred

HN has a lot of reposts/duplicate threads. The solution to fixing that was filtering out what ends up on the front page. That works most of the time, but that isn't even the real problem.<p>The real problem is that timeless content, or posts that will still be relevant, helpful, and interesting for a long time, have the same ranking as news that most people will forget the next day, even if they only share the same ranking temporarily. There should be a separate section on HN for these kinds of posts, and not just the "Top 100", or "Highest Ranked". It should be something that only shows what hasn't been read, but it gives the option of showing already read submissions.<p>Now that there is search integrated with HN, it should be a lot easier to implement something like this.
======
ZackOfAllTrades
Could you explain further? This sounds interesting.

~~~
Jarred
From what I've found on HN is that there is a lot of okay content, and
occasionally there's awesome content. This awesome content is the stuff that
sits on the top of the front page for a minimum of a day, and can sometimes
last a few days. It's the kind of stuff that you go tell your friends the next
time you see them.

That kind of content should have it's own separate page. Similar to a "Wall of
Fame" but with some form of tracking who read what, so that way people can
find something new when they go to the "Wall of Fame", without having to
manually ignore what they've already read.

~~~
ZackOfAllTrades
Neat! What makes it awesome though? How do you go from the quality to the
quantity so to speak? Is it some function of the number of comments and
points?

~~~
Jarred
Length of time on the front page in comparison to the average length of time
on the front page and if that average exceeds by a large amount (150%+) then
one can safely assume that the community likes it a lot.

------
Zakuzaa
Something like this? -> <http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

------
JoachimSchipper
Consider <http://remembersaurus.com/askhn.html>.

